# Cub Cadet 3x30" HD



## 2AriensGuy (11 mo ago)

This is a review of me using the Cub Cadet 3x30" HD snowblower after a big storm. I literally used it 1x, then traded it in because even though it was brand new & I used it 1x, the dealer I bought it from would not refund my money. It simply would not do what they said it would do. Knowing that, I will give as honest of a review as I can.

Engine was good, it was a 420cc Briggs. I wish it was stronger. It started well by hand. The left & right auto steer levers worked flawlessly. The light was dismal IMHO. Big snowblowers need great lighting, for the user and for safety.

Blowing performance is where I had big issues and the reason I immediately traded it & lost my butt. If the chute tip was in the most upright position, it would throw far enough BUT, it would go everywhere & was NOT concentrated. It was hitting my neighbors house & windows. NOT COOL. Then, if you angled the chute tip down, even 1 notch, the throwing distance dropped to 5', 6' tops. Totally unacceptable for my use.

I explained to the salesman that I have to blow all the snow out to the road, then blow it again in between the houses and to the curbs. So even when we get 6", I end up with 4' of concrete snow. He assured me it would. Only reason I bought it was my Ariens dealer said that nobody had any Ariens in stock anywhere in the Buffalo area & pickings were very slim because of the pandemic and supply issues.

The amount of fuel it used was unreal because it hardly used any. I used 3 tanks in my Tecumseh vs 1/4 - 1/2 tank in the Cub Cadet. So kudos for fuel efficiency. Maybe for people who don't need pinpoint accuracy for directing the snow and people who don't need to throw snow at maximum distances, it would be a great snowblower. But for me, for $2k, I did not get my moneys worth and it simply did not do what he claimed it would, even though I was perfectly clear about what I needed the machine to do before I bought it.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I picked up a 2x 30-inch Cub Cadet, just about new condition, for free. I did have to take a ride to New Hampshire to get it. Visited my brother on the trip over the border in MA, so really no biggie.

All I had to do was remove a stone from the impeller. Truly amazing what people will give away, as just about every blower I have obtained was free, and I never bought a new one. Of course, I am retired and restore them as a hobby.

I love the 357cc engine on it, and it is truly the easiest engine I ever started, as I scan slowly pull the rope and it is running before I complete the pull. I hardly use the electric start on any of my fleet. It is a bear in the snow, but actually probably too big a unit for the driveways I do. I lean more towards the 24 or the 26-inch units, I do like the zero auto turn levers, and it has a good gear speed and throw distance for the drives I do. It also has the heated grips, but I wear insulated waterproof mittens anyways. All in all, a nice machine.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

An impeller kit may have solved your problem. However it is disappointing the dealer would not work with you. You paid a premium to get it from the dealer vs. Box store. The majority of the problems the folks on here bring up with the Cub cadet 3x machines is breaking shear pins too frequently. Sorry you had this experience.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

its a pos they push snow 3 stage is a joke
he went from a junkyard blower to a corvette the 28 pro
impeller kit in all odds would break the pins more
those that put stronger pins in the front had other issues with other things next weakest link
its useless


----------

